# Chewing toenails?



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have noticed that some of Scout's toenails on his back feet are splitting. Then I caught him chewing on them. I'm not sure if they were splitting first and maybe irritating him, causing him to chew them, or vice versa.

Does anyone know why a dog would want to chew his toenails? 

Does this mean something is wrong?

Or just more weird dog behavior?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maybe he is trying the aggressive nail trimming himself! I know my boys some times chew their nails but I've not compulsively. I would watch it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I tried googling it and allergies kept coming up
Have you changed his food or anything?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I tried googling it and allergies kept coming up
> Have you changed his food or anything?


Ah, that's interesting. Yes. I did add a new food - with lamb. He is used to chicken. Hmm! Thanks, Sally!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just curious.......... When does your pup do this behavior? How long does it last?

Is your pup chewing on a particular foot/toe?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody was doing that when I had him on the raw medallions. Once I changed his food, the foot/nail chewing stopped. He was definitely allergic to something in the food.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Jill! Scout is chewing the toenails on his back feet. He looks so guilty when I tell him "uh uh" then he tries to do it when I'm not looking.

Time to discontinue the lamb-based kibble, I think. Shoot. I chose it because it is a larger kibble to help him chew (not swallow) his food. I'll have to search out some Orijen instead which is harder to find locally.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Let us know what happens when you stop the lamb, ok?


----------

